

Show HN: Spawner – Fast Copies for GB to TB Sized Databases - Emsu
http://blog.spawner.io/blog/2015/4/8/introducing-spawner

======
keche
Think there's a lot of potential for this idea, especially for startups that
are continuing to grow. As you onboard more and more engineers, the syncing of
a dev environment with production becomes a huge pain point.

